

Files All Version Control Should Ignore - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/8590413883/files-all-version-control-should-ignor

======
alttag
Short version: Guy complains he can't find good gitignore files. Starts
project. Comment links to active list of gitignore files on git hub, which
solves initial problem: <https://github.com/github/gitignore>

Nothing to see here. Why not link to the github repo instead?

~~~
myusuf3
The point of the project is to deal with source in multiple version control
systems, and helping deal with all the cruft between version control systems.

